# approved 507.00 oils for the new (09+) 2.0TDi



## renglish (Jun 30, 2004)

Found this while digging around for info:
http://members.cox.net/jfweb/photos/VWoilTB.pdf
Elf Elf Solaris LLX SAE 5W-30
Motul MOTUL Specific 504 00 507 00 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional LL03 SAE 5W-30
Total Total Quartz Ineo 504-507


----------



## renglish (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: approved 507.00 oils for the new (09+) 2.0TDi (renglish)*

bump, hoping to get this added to the stickyed topic.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: approved 507.00 oils for the new (renglish)*

Also add Fuchs Titan Longlife III 5w30
Carries only VW 504 00/507 00 approvals


----------

